
Insects Provide Billions in Free Services - ph2082
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/insects-provide-billions/
======
basicplus2
Dont tell the GM mob... they will release slightly GM modified insects to GM
all insects and claim they have to paid for the service to the end of time

